# 20" Ronal R43 for Q7



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 1999)

Ronal USA will offer it's new 20" R43, 5 spoke design for the Q7.
Complete wheel/tire packages will be available.
SEE the wheel now at
http://www.ronalusa.com
WHEEL STYLES SECTION, >> R43 in standard silver and CHROME finish
see it on a couple of SUV's @
INDEX of CARS SECTION, Mercedes >>ML section 
Volvo >> XC 90 section
Nissan >> Murano section


----------

